# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  ΠΟΜΠΟΣ TELBA ΜΕ ΤΗΝ EL 504

## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Bρηκα αυτο της Τelba που ειναι 20 χρονων19032011191.jpg19032011190.jpg19032011188.jpg
Αφου του εκανα λιγο μαζεμα τον εβαλα να παιξει αλλα παιζει μονο 88-92 και αυτο με σχεδον ανοιχτους τους μεταβλητους.
Οταν θελω να ανεβω πιο πανω ρυθμιζοντας τους μεταβλητους χανετε απο την μπαντα
Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?
21032011197.jpg21032011198.jpg
Εδω ειναι μετα το μαζεμα.

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

19032011186.jpgΑυτη εδω ειναι η φατσα του .Πιστευω να την θυμαστε.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ομορφο μηχανημα ....

Το εβγαλες στο αερα ?   :Blushing:

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Γιωργο δεν το εβγαλα γιατι θελω πρωτα να το κανω να ανεβει καπου στους 107 mhz.Μετα αν βγαλω ακρη θα κοιταξω το audio.

----------


## TSAKALI

με κεραια το δοκιμαζεις ? αν ναι μπορει να ερχεται σε αποκοπη μετα τους 92.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ντροπη μου, μεν, να το βγαλεις στον αερα δε (για λιγο)
Να το γραψεις και σε βιντεακι.

Με εξαιρεση την 504 του ¨pop¨ αυτο ηταν μακραν το πιο ομορφο σασσι εποχης.

Βεβαια το οτι ειχε εναν μεταβλητο (το δικο σου εχει 2 βλεπω) και η στρεβλωση του σασσιου το εκανε να πηγαινει περα δωσε. ομως και παλι, ηταν ομορφο

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Tο δοκιμαζω και με κεραια και με φορτιο.

----------


## TSAKALI

και στις 2 περιπτωσεις παει μονο μεχρι τους 92 ?

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Εικόνα 002.jpgΓιωργο απο οτι θυμαμε ειχε δυο μεταβλητου.κοιτα την σχετικη διαφημηση της εποχης

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

ΤΣΑΚΑΛΙ και στις 2 περιπτωσεις κανει το ιδιο.Εχω ακομα και τον αλλο με το ανοιχτο σασι αλλα αυτος θελει απο την αρχη επισκευη.Με το γνωστο αυτοκολλητο.21032011200.jpg21032011199.jpg

----------


## TSAKALI

ανοιξε λιγο τα πηνια , να μην ειναι τοσο κοντα οι σπειρες, στην αναγκη αλλαξε τον 
πυκνωτη αναδρασης με μικροτερο , τι "φοραει' τωρα?

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Aνοιξα και τα πηνια αλλαξα και τον πυκνωτη 8,11,15pf αλλα μου κανει τα ιδια.Εχει ελαχιστη διαφορα στο ευρος.

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

fm_el504_eikona1_el504fm2diagram_208.jpgΟ c2 einai 0,1mf.Λετε να φταιει αυτο?

----------


## TSAKALI

βγαλε τελειως τον c2, ο c3 ποσο ειναι? ο c4 πρεπει να ειναι πιο μικρος απο τον c5

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Γιατι να βγαλω τον c2? Υπαρχει καποιος λογος?
O c3 ειναι τωρα 15pf.
0 c4 ειναι 35 πφ και 
ο c5 ειναι 55πφ
να πω οτι δεν εχω βαλει τον c6.

----------


## a14

To αν ο C2 είναι 0,1μf ή 0,01μf έχει μικρή σημασία.Ο καλύτερος πυκνωτής ανάδρασης είναι 15 pf τουλάχιστον 3KV.Άλλαξε τα πηνία L1 και L2 .Βάλε 2 και 1 σπείρες αντίστοιχα σε διάμετρο 14-15mm

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19256Γιωργο απο οτι θυμαμε ειχε δυο μεταβλητου.κοιτα την σχετικη διαφημηση της εποχης



Eχεις δικιο.
Το αλλο το μοντελο ειχε εναν (αυτο στα δεξια της σελιδας)

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

a14 το L1 ειναι 3 σπειρες με εσωτερικη διαμετρο 14 mm και το L2 ειναι 1 σπειρα με εσωτερικη διαμετρο 20 mm .Και τα 2 πηνια εχουν παχος 1,5mm

----------


## a14

Βάλε στο L1 δύο σπείρες.

----------


## rep

εχω την τιμη να γνωριζω τον ανθρωπο που ειχε την TELBA Τελιδης Βασιλης ωραιος ανθρωπος.

----------


## radioamateur

Δεν το μετατρεπεις σε linear με οδηγηση από ένα pll;

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Θα το φτιαξω αυτο αλλα και το αλλο με το ανοιχτο σασι και θα τα βαλω σε βιτρινα μαζι με τα υπολοιπα της εποχης .Για να μην ξεχναμε την ιστορια μας αλλα και απο που ξεκινησαμε.

----------


## tzitzikas

μειωσε τις σπειρες στο πηνιο ταλαντωσης. αν ειναι 3 καντες 2μισι, ισως 2 και βλεπεις. ξεκινα με 2μισι. μη χαλασεις αυτο το πηνιο αλλα φτιαξε ιδιας διαμετρου καινουργιο.το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω με 2 αυτοταλαντωτα με 504 που ειχα φτιαξει στις αρχες των 90's. παιζανε σε μικρο ευρος συχνοτητων , ποτε δεν καλυπτανε ολη την μπαντα και κανανε αποκοπη. μονο με αλλαγη στο πηνιο ταλαντωσης εβγαινε σε αλλη περιοχη συχνοτητων αλλα και εκει παλι με μειωμενο ευρος. μετα κανανε αποκοπη. ενω με αυτοταλαντωτο ελ-84 συντονιζε σε ολη την μπαντα.

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον σας και τις γρηγορες απαντησεις σας.Θα δω αν μπορω να το φερω εκει που θελω.

----------


## paraskevas3

κανε αυτο που λεει ο τζιτζικας και αλαξε τον c3 σε 47ρf

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Παιδια το εβαλα σημερα με φορτιο 50ohm αφου πρωτα αλλαξα τα πηνια σε 2.5 σπειρες και μετα απο 2 λεπτα εκαψε τον c3.
Μετρησα τα volt στην ανοδο και ειναι 325 χωρις να ειναι πανω η λαμπα.
Γιατι εγινε αυτο?
Λετε να εκανε κανενα <κολπο> ο c4?

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Σημερα τον εφτιαξα,εβαλα ενα διπολο με gamma match ανοιξα τα ρευμα και δουλεψε κανονικα.Στερεο κιολας.
Ειχε  καμενες τις βαρικαπ αλλα βρηκα αλλες απο ενα tuner παλιας τηλεορασης και εκτος αυτο ειχε και μια pl504.
Οριστε φωτογραφιες με την γεφυρα να δειχνει watt και στασιμα.24032011216.jpg24032011218.jpg24032011219.jpg24032011217.jpgΣυγνωμη αν οι φωτο δεν ειναι το καθαρες.
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια που μου δωσατε.
Α ρε αθανατο TELBA HI-FI !!!

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Πανε εκεινη οι καιροι των λαμπατων.... :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Μπραβο Γιαννη.
Α μπορεις, βγαλε καμια φωτο με καλλιτερη αναλυση ...

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα,
  Για να'χεις ωραια διαμορφωση στην 504, προσθεσε μια 6c4 ή (ec90)  με συζευξη 15pf στην άνοδό της ,(σχεδιο itta vitta 45w 6c4-el504), αλλα τη "βαρικαπ" βαλτην με πυκνωτη (10pf-1nf) στην ανοδο της 6c4 και γειωση. (Δωσε ηχο στον κοινο συνδεσμο "βαρικαπ"-πυκνωτη).
  Συμφωνα με καποια κειμενα στο "forum" μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει κοινη διοδο ανορθωσης αντι για "βαρικαπ".    
 Ειπες πως εχεις κι'αλλο πομπο-πομπους ,θα ηταν ομορφο να ανεβαζες καποιες φωτο.
 Φιλικά άθικτον.

----------


## αθικτον

γιωργο 231 μηπως εχεις φωτο απο το 504 του ρορ22 να δουμε;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πού είναι-πού είναι "αθικτον"; Ψάξτε καλά.

Αν δεν ψάχνετε, τότε γιατί να ανεβάζω τα άρθρα;

----------


## αθικτον

> Πού είναι-πού είναι "αθικτον"; Ψάξτε καλά.
> 
> Αν δεν ψάχνετε, τότε γιατί να ανεβάζω τα άρθρα;



 αν κατι που ειπα σε προσεβαλε σου ζητω συγνωμη. και στο λεω αυτο γιατι ετσι που μιλησες και'γω στεναχωρεθηκα. Σ'ευχαριστω για το σχεδιο αλλα το εχω απ'το 1990 τοτε που κατασκευαζα μηχανηματα.
εγω ηθελα να δω φωτογραφιες απο προσωπικες κατασκευες σε σασσι
αλουμινιου. πιστευω πως καθε μηχανημα αξιζει να το δουμε σαν εργο
τεχνης. φιλικα γιωργος αθικτον.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν προσβλήθηκα, απλώς θεώρησα ότι κοπιάζω άσκοπα... Θέλει αρκετή δουλειά με το scanner για να αναρτηθούν τα άρθρα. Πάντως, πέρα από το γεγονός ότι δεν επιτρέπεται η εκπομπή στις ραδιοφωνικές ζώνες, οι εμπορικοί σταθμοί στα FM καραδοκούν για την πελατεία τους και αν αντιληφθουν παρεμβολές θα πέσει σύντομα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. Επίσης τα αυτοταλάντωτα εκπέμπουν παρασιτικές συχνότητες, οπότε είναι τριπλός ο κίνδυνος!

----------


## HFProject

off topic
Ο λόγος των περισσοτέρων "παραγωγών" του ραδιοφώνου δεν είναι παρασιτικός ;

on topic
Άλλωστε το αυτοταλάντωτο τώρα πια δεν ακούγεται ούτε σε δύο τετράγωνα απόσταση.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο λόγος σχεδόν όλων των τηλεοπτικών και ραδιοφωνικών παραγωγών είναι εδώ και χρόνια  παρασιτικός εκπέμποντας νοητικές παρεμβολές και εμποδίζοντας την ελεύθερη και κριτική σκέψη.

----------


## αθικτον

Το αυτοταλαντωτο ομως ,εχει τη γοητεια του΄κατι μοναδικο:βγαζει
τοση πολυ ισχυ και ειναι τοσο απλο και λιγο, σε σημειο που σε κανει 
ν'αναρωτιεσαι και να θαυμαζεις τη λαμπα. Αληθεια ποση ισχυ θα εβγαζε
μια 813 στο σχεδιο της 504; (ασχετα με το ποσοστο των αρμονικων απλως απο πειραματικη περιεργια ),ειμαι μεγαλος τωρα και δεν εχω κουραγιο για κατασκευες αλλιως θα το'φτιαχνα. 
  Υπαρχει στο "forum" ενα σχεδιο AM 30w με την 504 στο οποιο το πηνιο ταλαντωσης ειναι γειωμενο ομοιαζωντας με σχεδιο ταλαντωτη PLL
αν αυτο ανεβει στα fm ισως να δωσει πολυ καλη διαμορφωση.και να αποδειξει την ανωτεροτητα των λυχνιων.
δοκιμασα να το κανω αλλα δεν το καταφερα γιατι δεν εχω ουτε συχνομετρο ουτε "analyzer".
Αν καποιος εχει τετοια εργαλεια ,ας το προσπαθησει κι'αν το πετυχει,
ας το δωσει να το δουμε ολοι.
 Στον πομπο fm των 80w απ'το βιβλιο του παπακωνσταντινου που ειναι 
στο "forum" εχει την el84 με αυτον το τροπο λειτουργιας (και εξοδο την 829) αλλα στο μισο της συχνοτητας(44MHz-54MHz) οποτε γινεται
δυσκολο στη ρυθμιση.

    φιλικα γιωργος.

----------


## firewalker

Θα κάνω ένα παράπονο που το έχω από πολλά παιδιά που φτιάχνουν κατασκευές.

Μην βάζετε φωτογραφίες που δεν είναι σωστά εστιασμένες.

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## αθικτον

Μηπως εχει κανεις στην κατοχη του τον πομπο 65w της j&k (ελληνκη παλια βιοτεχνια) που ειχε δημοσιευτει στην τεχνικη εκλογη πριν το 90; (το περιοδικο το εχω και θελω νεες φωτογραφιες ,οχι αυτες του αρθρου).Αν καποιος το εχει ,ας κανει τον κοπο να το φωτογραφισει λεπτομερως
και καθαρα στο εσωτερικο του να το δουμε ολοι.
ειχα ψαξει να τ'αγορασω αλλα η εταιρια εχει κλεισει.

----------


## αθικτον

ο c3 οσο μεγαλωνει ανεβαζει τη συχνοτητα ,βαλε δυο σε σειρα των 47pf/3kv και ανω για να μη στους καιει φιλε γιαννη βασιλακη και βαλε πανω το δικο του το τρισπειρο πηνιο.

   φιλικα γιωργος.

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

αθικτον τον εφτιαξα τον πομπο και δουλευει μια χαρα.
Στον αλλο με το ανοιχτο σασι που θα επισκευασω θα βαλω το τρισπειρο πηνιο χωρις πυκνωτη.
Σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου.

----------


## αθικτον

> αθικτον τον εφτιαξα τον πομπο και δουλευει μια χαρα.
> Στον αλλο με το ανοιχτο σασι που θα επισκευασω θα βαλω το τρισπειρο πηνιο χωρις πυκνωτη.
> Σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου.



 Βγαλε πολλες φωτογραφιες (ριξε φως φθοριου βοηθαει) με λεπτομερια ,"ζουμ" στα υλικα να δουμε
και το ανοιχτο "σασσι". φιλε γιαννη βασιλακη.
   Δες τις προηγουμενες σελιδες τι σου γραφω για να βελτιωσεις τη διαμορφωση. φιλικα γιωργος αθικτον.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Το αυτοταλαντωτο ομως ,εχει τη γοητεια του΄κατι μοναδικο:βγαζει
> τοση πολυ ισχυ και ειναι τοσο απλο και λιγο, σε σημειο που σε κανει 
> ν'αναρωτιεσαι και να θαυμαζεις τη λαμπα. .



όντως! με 5-10 εξαρτήματα εκ των οποιων μερικα χειροποίητα (πηνία-τσοκ), βγάζεις μηχάνημα με 20-25βατ. Και γω καποτε καπου το 1991-1992 όταν κατασκεύασα 2 τέτοια, αυτο σκεφτόμουν. Εκλεινες και τα φωτα το βραδυ και εκανες εκπομπη, και εβλεπες μονο το νημα της 504.

----------


## αθικτον

> όντως! με 5-10 εξαρτήματα εκ των οποιων μερικα χειροποίητα (πηνία-τσοκ), βγάζεις μηχάνημα με 20-25βατ. Και γω καποτε καπου το 1991-1992 όταν κατασκεύασα 2 τέτοια, αυτο σκεφτόμουν. Εκλεινες και τα φωτα το βραδυ και εκανες εκπομπη, και εβλεπες μονο το νημα της 504.




Για φαντασου φιλε "τζιτζικα"-παναγιωτη να εβγαζε
και τελεια διαμορφωση .
Πιστευω πως μπορει να βελτιωθει πολυ αν υλοποιηθει οπως στον πομπο ΑΜ του ποπ  (υπαρχει στο "forum"),("γειωμενη" ταλαντωση ),αλλα με πηνιο για fm. Θελει πειραματισμο,ορεξη και πολυ δουλεια για να πετυχει.Στου παπακωνσταντινου το
βιβλιο υπαρχει ( fm 80w el84-el84-829 ),αλλα θελει τη β' αρμονικη για να μπει στα fm ( αρα ταλαντωνει χαμηλα 44-54MHz ). Εγω δοκιμασα με 8+3,4+2,3+1 σπειρες και 35 pf πυκνωτη,ταλαντωσε,αλλα πρεπει να ηταν εκτος μπαντας,κουραστικα και το αφησα.Κανε μια προσπαθεια,αν εχεις ορεξη και πες μας το αποτελεσμα (σπειρες-πυκνωτη).

Φιλικα γιωργος αθικτον.

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε Γιαννη  βασιλακη ,δεν εβαλες καμμια καινουργια φωτογραφια απο τα μηχανηματα με την EL504 ,μας ξεχασες..

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ

Οχι ρε αθικτον δεν το ξεχασα απλος δεν εχω προς το παρον φωτογραφικη μηχανη για βγαλω καλες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## αθικτον

el504 45w FM.jpgΚαλημερα Γιαννη βασιλακη.  Απο οτι εγραψες, καταλαβα οτι εκανες διορθωσεις με βαση το σχεδιο
του ποπ22 ,ο πομπος telba ομως λεει οτι δινει 40w
και οχι 25.
Σου δινω το τροποποιημενο για 40w σχεδιο με την 
ταση κατευθειαν στην ανοδο, το πηνιο εξοδου κεραιας μπαινει οπως το βλεπεις.
Με διπλες βαρικαπ με αντισταση 10ΚΩ πανω τους για να μην καιγονται. ο πυκνωτης 1nF στην εισοδο
της διαμορφωσης ειναι τυπου "silver mica" για καλυτερο ηχο. Ξερω οτι τον εφτιαξες τον πομπο
και οτι παιζει μια χαρα,απλως στα γραφω αυτα για
να βγεις στον αερα πιο δυνατα ,γιατι μ'αρεσε η κινηση σου που το'βγαλες φωτογραφιες να το δουμε ολοι.

           Φιλικα αθικτον.

----------


## itta-vitta

Στα γρήγορα διάβασα τις απάντήσεις όλων στο θέμα, δεν ξέρω αν  επαναλαμβάνω κάτι. Το πηνίο ταλαντώσεως πρέπει να έχει διάμετρο 1,5 εκ.  Ώς γνωστό, όσο αυξάνεται η διάμετρος του πηνίου αυξάνεται και η  αυτεπαγωγή του, άρα αυξάνεται το γινόμενο LC άρα κατεβαίνουμε στη  συχνότητα και πηγαίνουμε 90-89-88 κλπ και σε κάποια στιγμή ψάχνουμε το  σήμα μας στη μπάντα. Επίσης σημασία έχουν και τα φύλλα στο μεταβλητό  ταλάντωσης. Στους γνωστούς μεταβλητούς πορσελάνης jonhson πρέπει να  έχουν 3+2 φύλλα, μια χωρητικότητα γύρω στα 22πφ για να είσαι μέσα στη  μπάντα των φμ, με τις τρεις σπείρες, 1χιλ σύρμα, Φ1,5 εκ ή τη διαμ.  μικρής μπαταρίας (2ΑΑ) όπως έλεγε και ο ΠΟΠ. Όταν λέγαμε μικρή μπαταρία  εννούσαμε την 2ΑΑ. Η 3ΑΑΑ δεν υπήρχε τότε. Εμφανίσθηκε μετά. Αν θέλουμε  να ανέβουμε προς τα επάνω (99-100-101 κλπ) αλλάζουμε και τον πυκνωτή  ανάδρασης από 15 σε 12πφ ή σε 10. Ο πυκνωτής 1 νανο στην είσοδο "κόβει"  ακουστικές συχνότητες. Είναι για προστασία, μήπως σύμβει κάτι (πχ αν  καεί ο πυκνωτής ανάδρασης και ο σύζευξης) για να μη περάσει τάση στην  πηγή ήχου. Οι βάρικαπ είναι πολύ καλά έτσι. Δύο στη σειρά και πόλωση με  αντίσταση για να μη καίγονται αν ξεχαστούμε και ανοίξουμε τον ενισχυτή  λίγο παραπάνω.
Πάντως η καλύτερη πρόταση για φμ είναι QQE03/12 ταλ και 829Β εξ, λυχνίες που είναι οι ιδανικές γι' αυτές τις συχνότητες. Σε άλλη συζήτηση έχω ανεβάσεις τεχν χαρακτηριστικά τους.

----------


## apog

> ο c3 οσο μεγαλωνει ανεβαζει τη συχνοτητα ,βαλε δυο σε σειρα των 47pf/3kv και ανω για να μη στους καιει φιλε γιαννη βασιλακη και βαλε πανω το δικο του το τρισπειρο πηνιο.
> 
>    φιλικα γιωργος.







> Αν θέλουμε  να ανέβουμε προς τα επάνω (99-100-101 κλπ) αλλάζουμε και τον πυκνωτή  ανάδρασης από 15 σε 12πφ ή σε 10.



Τι ισχύει από τα δύο?

----------

